# Urgent! Incorrect visa stamp - please help!



## ed_smit

Hello!

I'm in Thailand since 18th of Sept. 2009 on a 60day tourist visa which I applied for in my home country/austria. Today (18th of Oct) I had a look in my passport and what did I see? The immigration officer at Suvarnabhumi airport gave me a stamp for only 30days instead of 60, that means until 17th of Oct!! He stamped it right beside the 60day-visa sticker which he didn't stamp! That must be a mistake! - or not?

My question now: what can I do?

1. Should I go to the immigration office here in Bangkok tomorrow to sort it out? I don't feel well doing this since actually - if the departure stamp is valid - I'm already illegal in country. Will they deport me then?

2. Or should I - as I intended first, go to Cambodia or Laos on 15th of Nov. hoping to settle things at the border? Anyways - I'm not eager to pay a 500Bht/day fine if the blame me for overstaying one month. Also that means almost 30days of worrying from now on. 

3. Or should I do a short visa run to Poipet/Cambodia tomorrow, pay the fine for two days of overstaying and activate/get stamped my (until now not stamped) 60day tourist visa on reentry? Is that generally possible?

My situation here is even more complicated due to the fact that I'm in medical treatment at the time. I'm having root canal treatment and will get a new crown. Therefore I have to stay in Bangkok for another week, at least until 27th of Oct.
Is that dental treatment possibly an option to justify (if the blame me of) overstaying? 
Should I ask the dentist for a letter/document that I can show to the immigration?

What can I do now?

Please help
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Guest

Ok well you're hardly illegal, if you've overstayed it's only by a day or two. I had a visa a few years back where I worked out that the daily overstay charge before my scheduled flight out was less than paying for a border run, with all the associated hassle. So I just turned up at the airport, was directed by the customs officer to a booth where I paid the four days overstay charge to a charming lady who passed the time telling me I looked much younger than the age given on my passport (yeah, yeah :rolleyes2. No big deal.

I would go along to the immigration office at the airport, I can't see why they wouldn't sort it out for you if you're charming and deferential enough, it's their mistake after all. If you can take a letter from your dentist with you, so much the better.

I definitely wouldn't leave it - it would be a worry, plus - I don't want to cast aspersions on Thai officialdom, but... - it would be a temptation to certain people to use the fact that on paper you would have overstayed by a long period to try to con some money out of you, even if it is totally their fault. 

Definitely sort it out sooner rather than later!

In my opinion a border run to Cambodia or wherever would only cause confusion, and again you could end up with an unscrupulous official trying to take advantage.

Put your mind at rest and head for immigration Monday, the odds are they'll put things right - after all, you still have a valid tourist visa that you actually paid for.


----------



## ed_smit

Thanks for the quick reply Pete.

Just another question: Why do you suggest to go to the immigration office at the airport? 
I actually intented to head to the immigration office in town tomorrow. Is there a difference between the immigration in Bangkok town and that one at the airport?

The difference between your case and mine is that - you flew out of the country immediatlely after you paid your fine - but I need to stay here, not at least because of my dental treatment. I have appointment next saturday and the whole procedure will take an estimated 2 or 3 weeks.

I'm just worried that - once I overstayed - they want me to leave the country before I can come back on a new visa. And even more I worry that they will deport me to my country of residence.

Thanks
Ed





frogblogger said:


> Ok well you're hardly illegal, if you've overstayed it's only by a day or two. I had a visa a few years back where I worked out that the daily overstay charge before my scheduled flight out was less than paying for a border run, with all the associated hassle. So I just turned up at the airport, was directed by the customs officer to a booth where I paid the four days overstay charge to a charming lady who passed the time telling me I looked much younger than the age given on my passport (yeah, yeah :rolleyes2. No big deal.
> 
> I would go along to the immigration office at the airport, I can't see why they wouldn't sort it out for you if you're charming and deferential enough, it's their mistake after all. If you can take a letter from your dentist with you, so much the better.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't leave it - it would be a worry, plus - I don't want to cast aspersions on Thai officialdom, but... - it would be a temptation to certain people to use the fact that on paper you would have overstayed by a long period to try to con some money out of you, even if it is totally their fault.
> 
> Definitely sort it out sooner rather than later!
> 
> In my opinion a border run to Cambodia or wherever would only cause confusion, and again you could end up with an unscrupulous official trying to take advantage.
> 
> Put your mind at rest and head for immigration Monday, the odds are they'll put things right - after all, you still have a valid tourist visa that you actually paid for.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, just mentioned the airport one because I was familiar with it, I've always been Chiang Mai-based in Thailand. I don't know which office deals with which problems...

I understand your concern, but even in the (allegedly) corrupt world of Thai officialdom, I can't see how they could get away with a threat to deport you... _you _have a legally obtained and paid for visa, _they_ stuck the wrong stamp on, it's that simple.

I was the victim of an attempted scam by Lao/Thai customs a while back, completely without foundation, but sometimes it's not a case of who's right and who's wrong - it's who is in the position of power. I got away with it in the end by the skin of my teeth, but I learnt my lesson - always thank the Thai official trying on the scam for his help in sorting things out for you 

Anyway, do drop by and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## oddball

Go to immigration in BKK asap and tell them you just noticed the discrepancy , it is your responsibility to check what is stamped in your passport , preferably BEFORE you leave the counter , it is none of their concern you have dental appointments , their job is immigration . It is more than likely you will just need to pay for overstay , be pleasant but not overly nice so it will look 'Normal' .


----------



## ed_smit

I made it! Went to the new immigration office in Chaeng Watthana Road, Soi7 this morning. From sukhumvit soi 3 it's a 30min taxi ride via express way. I showed my incorrect stamped passport to the officer at the information counter whereupon he immediately called a guy who told me to follow him. 

They have a special department for entry stamp correction. I had to fill out and sign a form, just some personal data. Furthermore I had to pay 4Baht for two copies of my passport. The whole procedure took about ten minutes and the officer was very friendly, smiling and joking all the time. She stamped my 60day-visa and corrected the departure date to 16th of Nov. No word concerning overstay.
That's it - no need to worry.

Aside that I want to mention that the new immigration office is located in a very impressive building. There are a couple of ministries and several departments inside and it's dimensions are simply gigantic. If you ever happen to be there you should take some time and stroll around a little. The huge, central hall is a very atmospheric place and you can find all sorts of shops, food courts, cafes - even a beauty saloon and a 7/11 downstairs.

Thanks guys, without your advice I maybe would have done something stupid like visa run.

Ed


----------



## Guest

Glad it all worked out Ed, enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## oddball

Glad you made it with no problems , things are looking up in immigration .


----------



## blue eyes

I would not worry about it if you have the 60 day visa from the Thai embassy or consulat from your country.Why do I say this?Because I got a 90 day visa from the Thai consulat in Miami Florida USA for my daughter.When she checked in at immagration they also stamped her passport with the same 30 day entrance stamp.It made no difference when she left some 80 days later.Why beacuase she had the 90 day visa.But then again her mother is Thai so that may make a difference not sure on that though.


----------



## oddball

The thirty day entry/visa stamp as applied to a passport at and by immigration is the only one that matters , an expat lost his 1 year visa because he had taken a trip outside of the country and when he returned they only gave him a 30 day entry stamp which he failed to notice , he was informed it was not the job of immigration to do his checking for him , he is responsible for what is actualy stamped in his passport .


----------



## blue eyes

oddball said:


> The thirty day entry/visa stamp as applied to a passport at and by immigration is the only one that matters , an expat lost his 1 year visa because he had taken a trip outside of the country and when he returned they only gave him a 30 day entry stamp which he failed to notice , he was informed it was not the job of immigration to do his checking for him , he is responsible for what is actualy stamped in his passport .


Maybe my daughter was just lucky.
Oddball is probably correct,get it checked out.


----------



## dizzydee

hello guys,was reading through the post.just a query, what if there is overstaying tho? do u pay when u leave bangkok at the airport? or go to the govt centre at cheang wattana?


----------



## Guest

Overstay charge I think is still 500B a day, with no charge for 1 day's overstay... but it's not something one can take for granted, because if you're checked at any point before you get to the airport after your visa has expired you can be jailed until you've coughed up the fine. And that isn't necessarily a quick process. 

You can pay at the airport, or at any immigration office.


----------



## Acid_Crow

frogblogger said:


> Overstay charge I think is still 500B a day, *with no charge for 1 day's overstay*... but it's not something one can take for granted, because if you're checked at any point before you get to the airport after your visa has expired you can be jailed until you've coughed up the fine. And that isn't necessarily a quick process.
> 
> You can pay at the airport, or at any immigration office.


I've been charged for a single day overstay.. close to a year ago, was still 500B.


----------



## Guest

Acid_Crow said:


> I've been charged for a single day overstay.. close to a year ago, was still 500B.


Technically you shouldn't have been, unless the rules have changed recently.


----------



## oddball

Acid_Crow said:


> I've been charged for a single day overstay.. close to a year ago, was still 500B.



I had the same experience a year or so ago at a border crossing , when I mentioned I thought there was no fine for one day I was told to pay the fine of B500 or I could be apprehended on the spot . Remember that this is Thailand and officialdom is allowed to bend the rules to suit their convenience or daily state of mind .


----------



## Serendipity2

ed_smit said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm in Thailand since 18th of Sept. 2009 on a 60day tourist visa which I applied for in my home country/austria. Today (18th of Oct) I had a look in my passport and what did I see? The immigration officer at Suvarnabhumi airport gave me a stamp for only 30days instead of 60, that means until 17th of Oct!! He stamped it right beside the 60day-visa sticker which he didn't stamp! That must be a mistake! - or not?
> 
> My question now: what can I do?
> 
> 1. Should I go to the immigration office here in Bangkok tomorrow to sort it out? I don't feel well doing this since actually - if the departure stamp is valid - I'm already illegal in country. Will they deport me then?
> 
> 2. Or should I - as I intended first, go to Cambodia or Laos on 15th of Nov. hoping to settle things at the border? Anyways - I'm not eager to pay a 500Bht/day fine if the blame me for overstaying one month. Also that means almost 30days of worrying from now on.
> 
> 3. Or should I do a short visa run to Poipet/Cambodia tomorrow, pay the fine for two days of overstaying and activate/get stamped my (until now not stamped) 60day tourist visa on reentry? Is that generally possible?
> 
> My situation here is even more complicated due to the fact that I'm in medical treatment at the time. I'm having root canal treatment and will get a new crown. Therefore I have to stay in Bangkok for another week, at least until 27th of Oct.
> Is that dental treatment possibly an option to justify (if the blame me of) overstaying?
> Should I ask the dentist for a letter/document that I can show to the immigration?
> 
> What can I do now?
> 
> Please help
> Thanks
> Ed



This is a little late to help Ed but good information anyway. From the "other site" I happened to read a thread about overstaying one's visa. A couple of points they made in the many responses.....

Do NOT get caught on the way to the airport [take a cab] and you will have NO problem. If you did get caught by the police then you have more problems

As soon as you get to Immigration at the airport NOT in town - go to them and let them know you've overstayed your visa. The MAXIMUM fine is THB 20,000 regardless of how long you've overstayed. You can also do at border but a bit more risky. Again, if you get stopped before the border, on a tour bus, it will be the police and you have more problems BUT once you get to the border you'll most likely be safe [most will pocket the money [THB500/day - maximum THB 20,000] stamp your passport and perhaps make a note you overstayed. Some won't make the notation but you WILL be allowed back into Thailand. 

(link removed)

Serendipity2


----------

